# Music you are listening everyday



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

At the moment I'm listening to Brahms and in particular the 4th symphony everyday. I've done similarly with various works by Boulez (most notably Le Marteau Sans Maître and the Notations for orchestra) in the past.

I figured people do the same from time to time; be it a single piece (even a particular performance!), a composer, an interpreter or a genre.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This starting yesterday. I'll have to get a CD.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I’ve been starting each listening session (well, 80% of the time anyway) with a Bach cantata, working chronologically through the BWV numbers. I started two months ago and I’m on BWV 44! At this rate I’ll be done listening through and studying all of Bach’s works in about 2 years


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

starthrower said:


> This starting yesterday. I'll have to get a CD.


Those Zimerman ballads are the most "perfect" things I have ever heard on CD. I bet they are patched up by more than a hundred takes like a Frankenstein.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bach
Duke Ellington
Some kind of Bluegrass or Old Time music
Other stuff


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Today I listened to all of the Klemperer EMI recordings of Mahler, with DLVDE left to go. Boy, that 7th is one tough one to get through. Those slow tempos in the outer movements are just torture.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I used to listen to the New World Symphony everyday.

Then it was Bruckner symphonies.

Later, it was Beethoven's late quartets.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> Today I listened to all of the Klemperer EMI recordings of Mahler, with DLVDE left to go. Boy, that 7th is one tough one to get through. Those slow tempos in the outer movements are just torture.


It's slow, but I find that Klemperer brings out so many luscious details in the score and allows us to luxuriate in the richness of Mahler's vision. Coupled with his signature rock-solid commitment this performance really grips me. My biggest gripe is actually in the second Nachtmusik which for me is really too slow. I don't want to hear the guitar longer than I have to.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Currently I'm working through Beethoven's string quartets, after that I'll continue with the symphonies. I usually listen to at least a little bit of Wagner everyday .


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

this among others ...


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm doing a PhD in Biochemistry, and right now my experiments are all over the place. Covid is interfering with me getting materials from California and I may have to totally change my project. 

Arvo Paert is seriously helping me out here. The simplicity helps me to just be still for a while and breathe.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

^ I have been listening to Arvo Part's Tabula Rasa multiple times for two weeks now and it has been a revealation.


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

Tabula Rasa is amazing! The aussie chamber orchestra performed the first movement in isolation. I have no idea how mind you, I don't imagine it would be possible over Microsoft Teams :lol:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm on day 60 for listening to a Haydn Symphony every day.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Olias said:


> I'm on day 60 for listening to a Haydn Symphony every day.


Only one a day? And which recordings? I made myself listen to one DISK of Haydn symphonies per day a couple of years ago. I used the Fischer recordings on Nimbus in mp3 format - those were long, long listens.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> Only one a day? And which recordings? I made myself listen to one DISK of Haydn symphonies per day a couple of years ago. I used the Fischer recordings on Nimbus in mp3 format - those were long, long listens.


I've got the Fischer cycle although I'm loving the Haydn 2032 project on YouTube right now as well. I could do more than one (especially the early symphonies which are only about 12 minutes) but I wanted to follow the score and do an analysis of the form which sometimes requires multiple hearings. I figure I've got the time these days so I might as well.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I make sure I _don't_ listen to anything every day, my favourites especially. Different strokes for different folks, but I'd find that approach Route 1 to falling out of love with whatever it was.


----------

